# HIIT Rowing...



## danchubbz (Jan 8, 2007)

Can anyone suggest me a good HIIT training program for the rowing machine?

Thanks


----------



## P-funk (Jan 8, 2007)

300m intervals

1:3 work to rest ratio


----------



## danchubbz (Jan 8, 2007)

P-funk said:


> 300m intervals
> 
> 1:3 work to rest ratio



excuse my stupidity but what do u mean by 1 : 3 work to rest ratio?!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 8, 2007)

how ever long it takes to complete 300 meters, take 3 times that amount for the rest.


----------



## danchubbz (Jan 8, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> how ever long it takes to complete 300 meters, take 3 times that amount for the rest.



right that's what I originally thought but then I got thinking that there was too much recovery time as I wanted it to be an intense session which lasts approx 15 mins.

what would u guys think if I did 300m sprints with a 1 :1 ratio?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 8, 2007)

You will be suprised.  It will kick your ass.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 8, 2007)

danchubbz said:


> right that's what I originally thought but then I got thinking that there was too much recovery time as I wanted it to be an intense session which lasts approx 15 mins.
> 
> what would u guys think if I did 300m sprints with a 1 :1 ratio?



it should take you under 60sec to row 300m.

1:1 work to rest is really difficult.

you are better off starting with higher rest and working up over weeks.  you have to give yourself some place to progress too.


----------



## danchubbz (Jan 9, 2007)

P-funk said:


> it should take you under 60sec to row 300m.
> 
> 1:1 work to rest is really difficult.
> 
> you are better off starting with higher rest and working up over weeks.  you have to give yourself some place to progress too.



alright I'll give it a go, cheers for the advice.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 9, 2007)

I just wanted to say that I think rowing is awesome.  A very underutilized method of getting the heart rate up, but highly effective.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Jan 9, 2007)

is rowing something good to do after a back workout?? like for maybe 5-10 mins??
also should elbows be outwards as if ur benching or inwards as if ur doing working ur tri's.


----------

